# Does the next request pops up if..



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Never done this before but once you finished a ride and leave it on the rating screen, will the next request pops up so I can rate people a little later?


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Not sure , never tried to see if it would ping me with the rate window up. 

It is a shame that you have to rate so quickly and they get the benefit of both rating later and without you really knowing who. Seems stupid.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The next request will pop up, you can accept or not and afterwards the rating window will come back; last ride isn’t technically officially over until the rating is given. Next ride request map nav won’t even pop up until you rate.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

You always have to immediately rate pax. App won't continue/move forward until you rate the most recent trip.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

If you don't want to rate a rider, just close the app. The "complete rating" slider bar (or whatever it says) will be gone when you re-open the app. I'm pretty sure there is no option to rate later.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Even you are in the ratings screen, you will still get the ping. Once you accept/decline it will go back to the ratings screen.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> If you don't want to rate a rider, just close the app. The "complete rating" slider bar (or whatever it says) will be gone when you re-open the app. I'm pretty sure there is no option to rate later.


Does that really work?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

unPat said:


> Even you are in the ratings screen, you will still get the ping. Once you accept/decline it will go back to the ratings screen.


Quite often, after giving a ride, the pax rating screen appears and freezes so that I am unable to rate them. I sincerely hope that the rating is automatic by default as I have to fully reset the app and move forward. This doesn't happen often, but when it does, it is usually a really great pax who has tipped generously. I would hate for their ratings to be adversely affected due to an app glitch.


----------

